# Grocery Shopping in Aruba



## gnipgnop

We will be in Aruba in two weeks.  We are staying at Costa Linda Beach Resort and will need to go grocery shopping for just some staples (milk, bread, cereal, coffee and fruit).  I know Ling's is not too far away but would we have to pay $25.00 for a cab each way?  We were hoping not to rent a car but $50.00 to go grocery shopping seems way too expensive to me.  What are your thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## lvhmbh

Trip Advisor says $14 round trip.  I just googled as we have a van down there so I don't have any experience with cabs to Lings.


----------



## gnipgnop

Gee, that's not too bad for a round trip but does that mean he waits for you?


----------



## BonBiniGirl

Looks like it might be less than $10 each way:
http://www.visitaruba.com/readBlob.do?id=5661

In our experience, it would be more expensive to have the cab driver wait while we shopped.  Another option is to have Ling and Sons deliver or pick up after you leave the airport.  
http://www.lingandsons.com/do/getPage/page/online-shopping.html

The only issue we have had is that some food doesn't stay quite as cold as we would like.

Have fun!  We're headed there in 6 weeks and can't wait!!


----------



## deemarket

*Super Food in Aruba Opened Nov 20 2012*

We stayed at Marriott Ocean Club that is next to the Marriott Surf Club in early Dec 2012.  We shopped at Super Food.  We especially liked the bakery.  It is located at Bubali 141-A at the intersection of main road to airport and the road to the high rise area.  I would not like to walk to and from the Ocean Club. It is quite a ways. We rented a car because it was our first trip to Aruba and it was so nice to be able to go on our own to see the island and to make frequent trip to super Food.  Next trip we probably would do as others have suggested and get a car for just a few days so we could get our groceries and make a trip to Boca Catalina, our favorite beach nearby MOC.
Have a great trip.


----------



## classiclincoln

Just got back last night from our week at the Ren.  Always go to Ling's.  There's a new supermarket in the low rise are that is owned by a Dutch company, so many of the locals like it better since it carries more Dutch products than Ling's.

Can't help with the taxi fare since we always rent a car, but if you're gonna be there that long, FWIW, maybe you want to consider renting a car.  Can't get to the National Park or north side to see the beauty.

Also, I'd highly recommend getting the visitaruba.com discount card.  You pay like $20 and you get discounts on excursions, restaurants and shopping.  I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but it's a great deal.  Last week there we saved $30 on the Segway tour and got a few free drinks and miscellaneous discounts.  Visit the website for details.


----------



## sun&fun

The cab fare will be substantially less than $25 each way - I seem to remember $12 one way but fares have likely gone up. Lings is very close to the CLBR and there is no need to have the cab wait for you - we have always been able to get a cab for the return trip right at the door of Lings. 

Our experience has been that the shelves get restocked mid week (Wed or Thurs.) Bread and milk can be scarce for timeshare shoppers on Saturday and Sunday. If your week at CLBR is Friday to Friday you may want to shop for groceries immediately upon arrival.


----------



## IngridN

sun&fun said:


> The cab fare will be substantially less than $25 each way - I seem to remember $12 one way but fares have likely gone up. Lings is very close to the CLBR and there is no need to have the cab wait for you - we have always been able to get a cab for the return trip right at the door of Lings.
> 
> Our experience has been that the shelves get restocked mid week (Wed or Thurs.) Bread and milk can be scarce for timeshare shoppers on Saturday and Sunday. If your week at CLBR is Friday to Friday you may want to shop for groceries immediately upon arrival.



Do cabs wait at Lings for folks going back to their TSs? We've decided to forego the car this trip as we use it so little, but I'm concerned about getting a cab back from Lings. Thanks.

Ingrid


----------



## amanda14

When we were there last summer our driver had no problem waiting for us while we shopped. We used him exclusively while down there for about 5 different rides.


----------



## Pappy Mentos

We always rent a car for our trip. With a cost at just over$200 for a week, it's cost effective when you compare it to the cost of cab fare to and from the airport, one or two trips 2 the grocery store and trips to the restaurants and Baby Beach. We split our grocery shopping between Ling's and the other 2 grocery stores in that area, Certified and Kong Hing, depending on the prices. 

Another new option is a mini-market that opened in the mall next to the Alhambra casino, which is walking distance from CL. It's a good option if you run out of something or for those that just keep a few items in their TS. The new Super Foods is behind La Cabana, which is a longer walk plus you need to cross the main road which is a little dangerous at times.


----------



## sun&fun

You should have no problem getting a cab back from Lings. You can have your taxi wait as mentioned by others, but it's not necessary and I assume they charge extra for the wait.


----------



## Larry

Lings is very close to CL so you could take bus to Lings and then get taxi back to CL for less than $10.


----------



## lvhmbh

It is Thursday.  The containers come in on Thursday so, as CLBR is Friday to Friday plan to go over there when you get in if it's not too late.  Otherwise go 1st thing in the morning.  Otherwise no milk!


----------



## IngridN

amanda14 said:


> When we were there last summer our driver had no problem waiting for us while we shopped. We used him exclusively while down there for about 5 different rides.



Would you mind sharing his contact info?  

We've been going to Aruba for 10+ years now and have always rented a car for the convenience. Last year we used it 3x + back and forth to the airport (we stay at the Surf Club) during the 2 weeks we were there. We decided to try cabbing it this time as we don't anticipate more trips this year.

My concern with cabbing it for groceries and having to wait for a return cab (assumes we don't have it wait for us) is the perishables. For some reason, the salad, which we eat tons of, as well as milk simply don't last as long as they do at home. I'm assuming it has to do with their shipping/handling. 

Less than 4 weeks to go!

Ingrid


----------



## gnipgnop

Wow!!!  I can't thank everybody enough for all the good advice for shopping and cab suggestions.  You guys are so helpful ~ what would I do without you??


----------



## amanda14

Sorry I don't have the contact info anymore but he did not charge us additional fees for waiting. Good luck


----------



## IngridN

amanda14 said:


> Sorry I don't have the contact info anymore but he did not charge us additional fees for waiting. Good luck



How did you find him?


----------



## amanda14

Luck.  He got us at the airport, was personable so I used him several times.


----------



## IngridN

amanda14 said:


> Luck.  He got us at the airport, was personable so I used him several times.



Thank you...if we like the driver to the Surf Club, we'll approach him about being our go to taxi for the 2 weeks we're there!

Ingrid


----------



## Pappy Mentos

http://www.arubabound.com/transp/bully.htm

We've never used Bully ourselves, but many people we've met use his taxi service for their entire trip.


----------



## amanda14

I was going to use Bully based on reccommendations on TUG but he was booked.


----------



## joanncanary

*nice driver*

When we went to Aruba a few years ago, on another Aruba board I got this guy, named bully,  bullytaxi79@hotmail.com   He was really great and talked to our two college girls about being careful and where to go and not go and when.  he was really great. Not sure if he is still doing it but he had a van so no problem with luggage. We could call him anytime or set up a specific day and time and he took care of us.  Enjoy and I can't wait to go back someday.


----------



## IngridN

Thank you all for the Bully recommendation. I just sent off an e-mail asking his availability re picking us up upon our arrival.

It will be interesting to see how this works. We are so used to renting a car during our annual 2 week trek, however, used it so seldom, especially last year, that we decided to see how cabbing works for us.

Ingrid


----------



## silverfox82

Walk to the Alhambra casino, take the Divi golf cart shuttle to the other end, walk as short distance to either of the 3 major supermarkets. Use caution crossing the street, tip your driver accordingly.


----------



## jjluhman

FYI-  I arrive this Saturday (YAY!!) and plan to have the cab driver drop me off at Ling & sons straight from the airport.  We are a group of 14 so the men are going to take the luggage and check in and the women are grocery shopping.   

We looked into the online shopping and delivery, but the options were too limited.  I have communicated directly with Ling & Sons and they will allow us to shop on our own and they will deliver our groceries later that afternoon.  They don't advertise this on their online shopping page so I wanted to let Tuggers know!  They will charge us $10 for delivery.  $10 is totally worth it to maximize our time on the island!


----------



## lvhmbh

Have fun!!!!


----------



## IngridN

Unfortunately, Bully has not responded to my e-mail so my guess is he's not doing this any more. I'll send him another e-mail. If still no response, we'll play it by ear.

Ingrid


----------



## gnipgnop

We are arriving this Friday and called Bully for the taxi service from the airport.  He was totally booked up but said he will send a colleague who will pick us up at the airport.  We confirmed with Bully and are using his colleague.  After checking in, if we take the Divi shuttle from the Casino will it take us to Lings??  We could get a taxi back to the resort.  I think that will work best for us.  Thanks again for all your help.  Can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## Larry

gnipgnop said:


> We are arriving this Friday and called Bully for the taxi service from the airport.  He was totally booked up but said he will send a colleague who will pick us up at the airport.  We confirmed with Bully and are using his colleague.  After checking in, if we take the Divi shuttle from the Casino will it take us to Lings??  We could get a taxi back to the resort.  I think that will work best for us.  Thanks again for all your help.  Can't wait to get there!!!



That will work out fine. Have a great time!!!!


----------

